# really really sore (.) (.)!!!! help?



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies   

They are aching!!! it actually feels like somebody is sticking daggers into them and the bones (?) around them sore to touch   have had sore boobs before but never ever this bad    is this normal?

Seem to be worse in the morning and aching during the day  
Jules xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jooles

WHat stage are you at?

I was relieved to get home from work at nite and get the bra off mine where so sore during the sprays

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

jooles,

Mine were sore and massive the whole way through. Im in second week of 2ww and the pain has gone but still big.

Katie xx


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I had my ET on Friday but they were sore a few days before that    Ive never had pain in them like it before!!!!!!!!! The last time they were bad I had phoned the RFC and they were concerned that a cyst may be still producing oestrogen. I had a cyst drained at retrieval so wondering if it could be linked to that

I should really know all this as its my 3rd IVF    but its always good to get a bit of reassurance and advice   

Thanks 

Jules xx


----------

